# Anthrax, The Raven Age - Munich Backstage - Feb 25th 2017



## Milky (Feb 28, 2017)

Anthrax, The Raven Age - Munich Backstage - Feb 25th 2017

Anthrax

1








2







3







4






The other photos of the set: Anthrax – ABSE Photography


The Raven Age

5







6







7







The other photos of the set: The Raven Age – ABSE Photography


----------



## waday (Feb 28, 2017)

Love these photos


----------



## weepete (Feb 28, 2017)

Sweet shots!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 28, 2017)

Anthrax is still around??   I remember seeing them in concert about 25 years ago.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Anthrax is still around??   I remember seeing them in concert about 25 years ago.



some rock bands are still performing for 50 years


----------



## BillM (Mar 2, 2017)

These are outstanding !!!

Especially the last one, it is friggin perfect.


----------



## Milky (Mar 13, 2017)

thanks to all of you!


----------



## tpuma (Mar 15, 2017)

Amazing!   Great set!! \m/


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, there's a blast from the past. Nice set.


----------



## Milky (Mar 22, 2017)

thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## leeroix (Mar 27, 2017)

these are nice!


----------



## Milky (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks leeroix!


----------

